# Best Agility Store



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

online to buy cool stuff......car magnets, shirts, etc !

One judge at the AKC trial had a great fleece jacket that had (embr.) GSDs on the back doing agility equipment & said, SHEPHERD above all, it was awesome & I loved it !







I never asked her were she got & didn't realize she was a judge that early morning when she was petting Sable !

Share your favorite place (if you dare.....lol) to find goodies.............


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I love http://www.beautyofthebeasts.com for t-shirts, etc.

http://www.cleanrun.com for agility books, videos, etc.

~Kristin


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Clean Run and Sitstay (www.sitstay.com) are my favorites!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm sure you can get one like that when you go to the GSDCA Nationals in the Fall! They have the most coolest amazing GSD stuff ever there!!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> I'm sure you can get one like that when you go to the GSDCA Nationals in the Fall! They have the most coolest amazing GSD stuff ever there!!!


I am so excited!!! Can't wait!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I like all of the above mentioned sites too! Here is one that I like for tug toys and tshirts (see the agility ones and also the artist ones) and you get to designate proceeds to a dog rescue of your choice... she is great and even added some extra goodies into my holiday order. I also have boston terriers so thats how I found this site... but the rubber udder toys are great tuggies for GSDs. http://www.helpingudders.com


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

OK, I'll plug a friend's business: she does SchH and agility with Mals and GSDs, and is *always* good about telling me which toys stand up to powerful GSD jaws...and carries great tugs and other toys for both SchH and agility. She's based in Bozeman:

http://www.k9fundamentals.com/catalog/


----------

